# stoneybud or anyone 3liter hydro set up



## Sticky_Budz (Jul 22, 2007)

i was wondering if anyone here knows how to make a hydro set up out of 3liter soda bottles empty ones of course lol. could of sworn i saw something like this before on this site but cant find it anywhere lol .anyways a friend of mine says he knows some one that has a set up like that but doesn't know how to make it. Ive asked him to find out for me but still hasn't found out for me lol so i was hoping some one in here would know hopefully. So come on stoney Bud i know your the hydro expert with great success so have u ever heard of this??


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jul 22, 2007)

Sticky_Budz said:
			
		

> i was wondering if anyone here knows how to make a hydro set up out of 3liter soda bottles empty ones of course lol. could of sworn i saw something like this before on this site but cant find it anywhere lol .anyways a friend of mine says he knows some one that has a set up like that but doesn't know how to make it. Ive asked him to find out for me but still hasn't found out for me lol so i was hoping some one in here would know hopefully. So come on stoney Bud i know your the hydro expert with great success so have u ever heard of this??


 
Now what would make you think *I* would know? hehe

The system I've shown in the pic has the complete instructions at this site:
http://www.hydroponicsonline.com/11plantJPG.htm

I will caution you that this type of system has problems with the necks of the bottles getting clogged with roots and causing overflow. I would additionally suggest that you spend your money on an ebb and flow setup instead.


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Jul 23, 2007)

thanx stoney i knew u would come through lol  ya i does look like it will clog alot i just want to try something cheap to see how it is before putting money into something i might not be able to handle lol any ideas??:hubba:


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jul 23, 2007)

Sticky_Budz said:
			
		

> thanx stoney i knew u would come through lol ya i does look like it will clog alot i just want to try something cheap to see how it is before putting money into something i might not be able to handle lol any ideas??:hubba:


 
Well, you could build a one tub ebb and flow. You gotta have a pump no matter which way you go, so why not build a one tub grow?

You could use a larger tub and have more room for a few plants and it wouldn't cost much beyond the pump.

You could fill the tub with river rock from Walmart for maybe 15 bucks and a grow tub and reservoir.

Two bulkhead fittings and a few feet of hose.

You have the lights already?

Nutes would be the rest.

Growing isn't free, but if you build this one tub setup first, you'll have a hell of a system and as little cost as possible.

An advantage to this is that you can add more tubs later.


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Jul 23, 2007)

thanx again there stoney once again u came through for me and i really appreciate this. i do have some money to spend and i do have lights so that's a plus lol i just dont want to go spend hundreds and have bad luck with growing hydro so i want to start cheap and move up if all goes well:hubba:  i also want to buy seeds some for the hydro setup and some for soil my question is the link at the top of this site does it really help the site out and will they ship my way? Ok one more for ya lol can i get everything i need for this set up at walmart? i also have a home depot near me for fittings.  Also i will have to warn u if i do this u will be being bugged alot thanks again bro peace


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jul 23, 2007)

Yes, it helps the site if you order thru it.

Yes, they'll ship to you.

No, you can't get everything at Walmart.

You'll need to buy the bulkhead fittings online unless you have a good Aquarium store near you. You need 1 inch ones.

It's ok. As long as you don't mind taking your time, I can answer a few questions each night.

Each tub will cost about 10 bucks

The pump is about 50 bucks

The bulkhead fittings are about 7 bucks each. You'll need two.

You'll have to find some black, 1 inch ID hose.


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Jul 23, 2007)

ok i have a fish store i go to twice a week i have six fish tanks   i also have a pump here wounder if this will work also have two of these tubs let me know what u think thank u


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jul 23, 2007)

Sticky_Budz said:
			
		

> ok i have a fish store i go to twice a week i have six fish tanks  i also have a pump here wounder if this will work also have two of these tubs let me know what u think thank u


 
That pump is enough to run about 30 systems like this. It has a 3,000 gal/per/hr flow rate.

It would be serious over-kill man.

You need a submersible pump that has between 150 and 200 gal/per/hr flow rate.

The tubs will work if you use one for a reservoir and plumb the other at half it's height with the overflow.

I'm off to bed now, so I'll check this thread tomorrow about 5pm.


----------



## droboy420 (Jul 23, 2007)

ya i have the 2liter setup and it gave me alot of problems


----------

